# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Analog cafe, điểm nhấn của sự khác biệt - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> _Quán café Analog
> 
> Địa chỉ: Tầng 2, số 1 Tạ Hiện, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán café Analog
> _


Tạ Hiện từ lâu vẫn được xem là con phố nhỏ mà vị trí không hề nhỏ bởi sự nhộn nhịp, hút khách đến không ngờ. Đến Tạ Hiện là đến với thiên đường phô mai que, đến với trà chanh phố cổ và không thể không nhắc tới quán café theo phong cách cổ điển *Analog.


*








Nằm khá khiêm tốn và lặng lẽ trên tầng 2 của một căn nhà nhỏ hẹp, cũ kĩ với chiếc cầu thang gỗ, bước vào *Analog* ta như đặt chân vào một thế giới hoàn toàn xa lạ so với cái tấp nập bên ngoài. *Analog* được trang trí theo phong cách cổ điển của những thập niên xưa, bằng những chiếc ghế băng dài bằng gỗ mộc, bằng chiếc sofa màu tro cũ, bằng chiếc tivi đen trắng hay chếc quạt cóc đã ngả màu… Không gian nhỏ bé, tĩnh lặng và cổ kính, đem lại một cảm giác thật yên bình, dễ chịu và có chút hoài cổ.





























Một loại thức uống không thể tìm thấy ở nơi nào ngoài Analog chính là *Sago*. Đó là sự biến tấu mới lạ từ tào phớ, thạch rau câu, nước cốt dừa, dừa khô, sữa đặc và một nguyên liệu đặc biệt mà chủ quán không thể tiết lộ, tất cả tạo nên vị béo ngậy, mềm dẻo, thanh mát, rất hấp dẫn.



_

Sago, 30k/ly

_
Menu của quán khá phong phú, từ café, sinh tố, cocktail đến các loại rượu mix... Nhưng có lẽ với mình, một ly *Fizzy Tea* hay *Táo xanh Bạc hà* lại là sự lựa chọn số một.



*
Táo xanh bạc hà 30k/ly




*

_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 20/09/2012

_
Được thả mình giữa lòng Hà Nội, giữa lòng con phố cổ Tạ Hiện, giữa lòng những bộn bề ngoài kia, còn gì hạnh phúc hơn cái thú cùng bạn bè bên ly đồ uống yêu thích, tí tách đĩa hướng dương hay đĩa hoa quả hấp dẫn như thế này.








> _Quán café Analog
> 
> Địa chỉ: Tầng 2, số 1 Tạ Hiện, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Café Analog_



Nguồn: didau.org
_
Cùng khám phá Quán café ở Hà Nội – Quan café o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Toàn tên hay  :Big Grin:

----------


## h20love

cái món Sago nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn món sago là ngon nhứt

----------


## khanhszin

ở Tạ Hiền ak hơi xa chỗ mik

----------


## pigcute

Phải đến uống thử món sago mới được

----------


## lunas2

mún uống Sago quá

----------


## damvanhuong

ui.nhìn ngon quá

----------


## rose

trông hấp dẫn ghê

----------


## lovetravel

món sago nhìn ngon quá

----------


## littlelove

nhìn ly sago mà muốn đến quán ngay  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlegirl

bàn ghế ở đây trông cổ cổ thế nào ý

----------


## wildrose

duyệt món sago

----------


## macallan14798

Nice, có lẽ mình nên qua

----------


## dongdat

Tạ Hiên nhiều quán tuyệt quá

----------


## showluo

kết anh sago quá đê  :cuoi1:

----------

